# Car slowing down



## Hammer22309 (Aug 30, 2019)

I was driving my 2013 rouge on I95 about 80mph and tried to pass a truck when my car wouldn't go pass 60mph. Had my foot to the floor and 60 was all I could get. When finally got off hwy and stopped then it suddenly started acting normal. Does anyone else have this problem


----------



## Tomtomiv (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes just had this issue yesterday


----------



## Hammer22309 (Aug 30, 2019)

What I would like to do is start a class action suit against Nissan before someone gets killed. They have known about this problem for at least 10yrs. So anyone interested please inbox me so I can get started. Need at least 50 people to start


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a CVT thing that affects other makes as well. In your shoes, I would be looking into changing the fluid and possibly installing a transmission cooler.


----------



## jasmondelle (Jul 22, 2019)

One of my friends had same issue last week. Thanks for the useful content


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

If you try to go that fast all of a sudden, perhaps in a hot climate, it can overheat the CVT. This causes it to go into 'limp home mode' and sets a code in the computer, etc. Best advice would be to install a transmission cooler. Nissan has a special kit just for rogues, etc. It's not cheap, but it will keep you cool.


----------

